# I'm about to enter Journalism...



## yardofillmanor

Since I registered at Writing Forums in May, I've posted maybe four separate and very eccentric works. The margin between each might properly be referred to as, “A deep sea-bed chasm,” as they touch light on very morbid topics. Since freedom in this place can be suppressive at times, twice my posts have been removed for disregarding terms of site regulations and my account has also been de-activated on two occasions. A tolerable tithe to pay, indeed, as the rectors of Writing Forums could have used their authoritative power to ban me permanently. But then I would have probably rebounded as a different user, submitting falsified personal information for membership, having a new and blatant disregard for everybody at Writing Forums. I'm glad this never happened because this place is great for finding new ideas and having your unpublished thoughts absorbed respectfully-most of the time. Writing Forums is one of a dozen spangling-few blogging sites I've been fortunate to stumble across from a search engine bar. They don't require much more personal information other than a user name and this is an admirable and simplified way to conducting a website for the average citizen. I wrote a story about a crack addict, a murderous criminal lawyer, an imaginary suicide note and a drug-addled conflagration of the next-door neighbors yellow colored house in where the entire family is burned to death in their sleep. Keeping it twisted seems to be accurate in relieving myself of madness and desire and I haven’t yet found a better place to share. Writing queer and irregular pieces of work is one way to rack up the total number of views, keeping you being absorbed.

I'm about to enter Journalism, later wanting to embed myself in the unstable Balkan states of the Middle East after graduation. A career in writing is certainly honorable, but an annual salary of 25K$ is a bleak opposing factor to experiencing the adventurism of a freelancing media facet; informing the mass majority of a vegetating public who now seem to be less receptive to the television than ever before, as statistically founded on the two largest 24 hour broadcasting station news-cycles available on Canadian cable. People prefer their Internet to the boob tube and the seemingly ever-primitive radio. Neither has changed over the duration of the last 40 years. And Radio, well, there is just nothing exciting about radio anymore. The advertisements are repugnant, especially amidst traffic congestion on the route home, and just when the babbling ends, the music plays but descends into a drab and gaudy audible agitation. Turn it off. Although I have no evidence of this, the FM transmitter is now commonplace gadgetry in the era of the iPod, exercising radio waves being emitted from a wallet-sized gadget in your sweaty palm. They can be found in a cluttered console near you. 

This is an exciting time to be plunging into media studies, even if subject placement for a green journalism student idles at a 25%. I’m confident there will always be opportunities abroad, I have no concern about acquiring an internship and I'll have no regrets venturing into a ravenous profession that requires interrogating the misfortunate, intruding at the worst of times, and occasionally turning out reports that repeatedly benchmark the all time low of the profession. I can't ever see being satisfied with my work and I'm sure to be a caffeine addict in half a years time, but I'll be trying my hardest to turn out the utmost quality and professionalism to the public, distilling all the information and all the facts for just a single paragraph of journalistic purity that might adhere to the brain of a reader longer than the regular short-term memory span. Here’s to Journalism.


----------



## biggles

god help us


----------



## Jay Kay

hi yard dude ... you list one of your interests as "smoking weed" ... according to some medical practitioners marijuana destroys brain cells... your post has just proved them right.


----------



## Triquediqual

But Jay Kay, look under your name, it says "Addict", maybe your cells are depleting at a rapid rate as well, own up!!

TrIQ


----------



## Jay Kay

triq ... curses! foiled again!


----------



## yardofillmanor

*Depleted?*

So what are you implying? Do you always look up member's predilections? Why such harsh commentary. You can't just go around knocking posts without backing yourself up. Nice avatar by the way, hero boy.


----------



## Triquediqual

yardofillmanor said:


> So what are you implying? Do you always look up member's predilections? Why such harsh commentary. You can't just go around knocking posts without backing yourself up. Nice avatar by the way, hero boy.



I'll answer your questions as asked:

1. So what are you implying? I'm implying that it was a joke.

2. Do you always look up member's predilections? Nope.

3. Why such harsh commentary? It depends on opinion alone.

4. You can't just go around knocking posts without backing yourself up? Get a life, you obviously don't know the difference between seriousness and sarcasm, grow up and stop being so serious.

Tr-IQ.

NB: A lot of people like the avatar as well.


----------



## yardofillmanor

*Message to Triquediquel, and Jay Kay...*

My response was intended for Jay Kay, but now I'm just as pissed with you. Why aren't the two of you supporting your own criticisms? This leads me to believe I'm being analyzed by a couple of comic-crazed delinquents with a seperate window of cartoon porn idling behind Writing Forums. How can anybod-no matter the skill level-possibly improve their technique if other members keep offering the same meaningless shovel loads? Allegedly, I have a damaged brain from smoking too much pot, and my writing is product to that of brain damaged blather. In which part do I represent such things? Where did I go wrong? Is it too complicated to read? Is the piece abound with grammatical errors? Does it not make any sense?  How should I improve? Are you jealous that I'm about to enter journalism and you'll be stuck whanging at your desk's swivel chair? Does it rouse feelings of hatred, feelings of confusion, feelings of anger or sadness or the subversion of you father's idealism? For god's sake man, elaborate or don't even comment at all because it all sounds like complete and inferior idiocy.


----------



## yardofillmanor

Grow up, eh'? My god, Triquediqual. That's so original.


----------



## yardofillmanor

*Unfounded Criticism.*



Jay Kay said:


> hi yard dude ... you list one of your interests as "smoking weed" ... according to some medical practitioners marijuana destroys brain cells... your post has just proved them right.


 
What's the deal here, JK Rowling wannabe? You seem to enjoy slaying and using my predilections as verbal knifing onto me. Why such harsh commentary? I've checked you out now as well, seems like your sole purpose at Writing Forum's is to contentiously skulk through posts and offer nothing but your own amateur diagnosis. Delusions of your own grand self, so sad, and you probably think your writing is up to aces, when in fact, it’s nothing more than the scraps of yours brain-damaged truly. 

You can't just go around knocking posts like an advocate of worth, especially without providing a reasonable explanation for you accusations. At least then, with a bit of your own reasoning, such accusations would be termed theories. But that will never happen as it requires INTELLECT. Nice avatar by the way, you and Triquediqual should be exchanging your artistic hero fantasies with one another.


----------



## Triquediqual

Hypocrite. You moan continuously about people "Slating" you and your character when, in fact you do the exact same. Calling someone a JK Rowling wannabe is slaying! Amateur Diagnosis is slaying! Inferior Idiocy is Slaying! Then you claim Jay Kay has a damaged Brain, which of course is Slaying someone!! 

You also claim are we jealous of you entering Journalism...well I can go one-better, I'm entering Pharmacy. I could of done Journalism honours degree if I WANTED TO, but I achieved the top 6% of the population in exams and am now entered into Pharmacy which is a hell of a lot more prestigious than Journalism, nobody gives two hoots about those nosy-ignorant people who interfere in peoples lives exposing them and ruining them, AT LEAST I'll be saving people through delivering medication, and if I saved one person in my career, It would be a hell of a lot better than reporting those that are dead, just for the sake of a deadline.

I refuse to take part in this thread and will leave it now.


----------



## yardofillmanor

*Apology Accepted.*

I'll try and take that as an apology. You're right though, I should watch my slander. And for the record, I wasn't calling Jay Kay-whose user name sounds curiously familiar to the initials JK, as in JK Rowling-a brain damaged bafoon, I was saying that his writing is no better than mine, "Yours truly," who he disparagingly accused of being brain damaged. Please accept my apology in return.


----------



## Baron

Can't say that I can honestly see what's inspired all the negativity in this thread.  Having worked in investigative journalism, I applaud your ideals and tremble at the naivete.  All in all though, I wish you success.


----------



## mammamaia

i'm only curious in re _how_ you intend to 'enter' journalism... have you a firm job offer from a newspaper or tv news show/channel?...


----------



## Linton Robinson

> You also claim are we jealous of you entering Journalism.



That's the funniest thing I've heard today.  You're just jealous because I'm a trashpicker.  You wish your girlfiend was a crack whore like me.



> I'm entering Pharmacy.



Now THAT is what prospective creative writers should do with their college opportunities.   (I always used to recommend n ursing to star-eyed young writerbees, but a lot of people take it home with them too much...this is perfect.)

So, tri, you say you're Korean?


----------



## Linton Robinson

I know people here think the OP is brash, overly opiniated, naive, troublesome and messianic.   

Trouble is ALL the J-school kids are like that.   It's a major reason the news media is so fucked up.   On the top they want profits, in the trenches they want to fix the world.  So nobody cares about reporting the news.


----------



## Baron

lin said:


> I know people here think the OP is brash, overly opiniated, naive, troublesome and messianic.
> 
> Trouble is ALL the J-school kids are like that. It's a major reason the news media is so fucked up. On the top they want profits, in the trenches they want to fix the world. So nobody cares about reporting the news.


 
It never ceases to amaze that people think gutter press jounalism is the only type there is. There are a lot who are not capable of doing anything other than report the news. Don't knock the crusaders; where would we be if there were no decent satirists about?


----------



## Linton Robinson

> where would we be if there no decent satirists about?


Well, I'd be on the dole, for one rather gruesome possibility.


But of course you're right.   But you have to cede my point on young journalist wannabes in school?   Maybe it's not like that in other countries.


----------



## yardofillmanor

*Li, your short and sporadic tirades are hard to interpret.*



lin said:


> Well, I'd be on the dole, for one rather gruesome possibility.
> 
> 
> But of course you're right. But you have to cede my point on young journalist wannabes in school? Maybe it's not like that in other countries.


 
Your comments are fairly muddled, Li. Your less euphemistic accusation of, “Wannabe,” is something I also don’t understand. For your own, as well as mammamaia’s enlightenment, I’ll be attending a print-Journalism program this fall, devout to experiencing the bustling anatomy in magazine development with full scale interaction and incessant late-night typing. Immediately, the college gets students working scoops for the community paper where they continue to hustle their way up a chain of stature until terminal year, when hopefully, you are elected for a managerial position or supervising editor. Collecting information for the paper will prove excellent field work as well. If it were about profit I would be working hard within the lucrative Western trade industry, like I originally stated, but writing and traveling are what I love to do most, and I like to think I’ve got the mind and talent for both.

Also want to thank Baron for proactively spurring further discussion within this thread. I appreciate your wishes for a prosperous career.


----------



## Baron

lin said:


> Well, I'd be on the dole, for one rather gruesome possibility.
> 
> 
> But of course you're right. But you have to cede my point on young journalist wannabes in school? Maybe it's not like that in other countries.


 
Its like that  everywhere Lin :joker:


----------



## mammamaia

i hope you realize i meant no disrespect with my questions, yard... i was merely curious, not poking fun, as some may be doing... 

i'm in agreement with baron, on having respect for the many crusading journalists who've brought about positive changes in the country [and the world] with their work... after all, the pulitzer was not established a newspaper publisher to enshrine mindless talking heads, but to recognize the great contributions made by those in the _print_ press, as well as other writers of worth... i wish you all the best and hope you achieve your career goal eventually...

love and hugs, maia


----------



## yardofillmanor

*Your outlook is appreciated.*



mammamaia said:


> i hope you realize i meant no disrespect with my questions, yard... i was merely curious, not poking fun, as some may be doing...
> 
> i'm in agreement with baron, on having respect for the many crusading journalists who've brought about positive changes in the country [and the world] with their work... after all, the pulitzer was not established a newspaper publisher to enshrine mindless talking heads, but to recognize the great contributions made by those in the _print_ press, as well as other writers of worth... i wish you all the best and hope you achieve your career goal eventually...
> 
> love and hugs, maia



Maia,

Thanks for all your support. I never meant to be perceived as an embittered individual, though, I can see where you misunderstood me for such. There have been a few rat scallions to wander through this thread, but you are most certainly not one of them. Portions of my previous posts were provoked by a teamed flogging of senseless commentary that I couldn’t seem to interpret constructively. However, I should familiarize myself with such dumbed-down criticism in so that I can stay as far from it as literarily possible. 

Thanks again for your contribution to the thread, and perhaps more importantly, your wishes of well being and prosperity.


----------



## Baron

yardofillmanor said:


> Maia,
> 
> Thanks for all your support. I never meant to be perceived as an embittered individual, though, I can see where you misunderstood me for such. There have been a few rat scallions to wander through this thread, but you are most certainly not one of them. Portions of my previous posts were provoked by a teamed flogging of senseless commentary that I couldn’t seem to interpret constructively. However, I should familiarize myself with such dumbed-down criticism in so that I can stay as far from it as literarily possible.
> 
> Thanks again for your contribution to the thread, and perhaps more importantly, your wishes of well being and prosperity.


 
If you're going to enter journalism as a profession then you'll come up against much worse than you've encountered here. I've had everything thrown at me from accustaions of being seditious to lawsuits. Maybe Triq and others were just being kind and preparing you.


----------



## Linton Robinson

Yeh, me too.  And this is the thanks I get.  Kids today, I swear.


----------



## yardofillmanor

*Message for Baron*

Baron,

How did you get involved with journalism? Were you trained through post-secondary courses? If so, how did you enjoy the course? Fairly demanding I'll bet. And, if you don't mind my asking, in what type of publication were you involved with? I'm mostly interested in magazine work myself but that could change at any moment. I'd would enjoy hearing of your own experiences within the field.


----------



## Baron

I didn't go the formal route. I was an art student and went on to work a great deal in the music industry. Journalism came into the equation when I was asked to provide pieces for a West London local paper and, through contacts that I made, then went on to work for a national daily paper and for a monthly satirical publication. I had always written but for most of the time it has taken third place to art and music.

If you want to PM me then feel free. If I can offer any help then I will, although most of my experience is from working in the UK.


----------



## WordWeaver

I sincerely hope that you do not use the word "tithe" in any of your articles.


----------



## yardofillmanor

*Message for Li.*



lin said:


> Yeh, me too. And this is the thanks I get. Kids today, I swear.


 
Li, your tendency to categorize users without any factual evidence of their character or personal background is a rather jaunty way of handling yourself, affectedly less respectable than you should be satisfied with. Such errant spearing of terminology—thus far ranging from an alleged wannabe, kid, an overly opinionated brash OP, and something scatological about a crack whore and a Korean trash picker—is difficult for others to understand and take seriously. I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, support your accusations, or at least direct them to whomever it is you’re intending to scathe. 

I’m no “kid”. For fact’s sake, I’m actually a quarter century years old. Nobody is thanking you, Li, and don’t expect anybody to be thanking you for your less than generous input of shoveling leftover excrement and calling it opinionated. To be blunt, you’re just topping off a leering shit stack that’s been abandoned by the first derisive inhabitants of this thread. Take notes, I believe I’m accurate.


----------



## Baron

yardofillmanor said:


> Li, your tendency to categorize users without any factual evidence of their character or personal background is a rather jaunty way of handling yourself, affectedly less respectable than you should be satisfied with. Such errant spearing of terminology—thus far ranging from an alleged wannabe, kid, an overly opinionated brash OP, and something scatological about a crack whore and a Korean trash picker—is difficult for others to understand and take seriously. I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, support your accusations, or at least direct them to whomever it is you’re intending to scathe.
> 
> I’m no “kid”. For fact’s sake, I’m actually a quarter century years old. Nobody is thanking you, Li, and don’t expect anybody to be thanking you for your less than generous input of shoveling leftover excrement and calling it opinionated. To be blunt, you’re just topping off a leering shit stack that’s been abandoned by the first derisive inhabitants of this thread. Take notes, I believe I’m accurate.


 
Suggest lightening up. Did you really mean to type "_for *fact's* sake_?"


----------



## WordWeaver

yardofillmanor said:


> Li, your tendency to categorize users without any factual evidence of their character or personal background is a rather jaunty way of handling yourself, affectedly less respectable than you should be satisfied with. Such errant spearing of terminology—thus far ranging from an alleged wannabe, kid, an overly opinionated brash OP, and something scatological about a crack whore and a Korean trash picker—is difficult for others to understand and take seriously. I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, support your accusations, or at least direct them to whomever it is you’re intending to scathe.
> 
> I’m no “kid”. For fact’s sake, I’m actually a quarter century years old. Nobody is thanking you, Li, and don’t expect anybody to be thanking you for your less than generous input of shoveling leftover excrement and calling it opinionated. To be blunt, you’re just topping off a leering shit stack that’s been abandoned by the first derisive inhabitants of this thread. Take notes, I believe I’m accurate.


 
Don't try argueing with Lin. It won't get you anywhere. It's best to back out now while you still have the opportunity.


----------



## yardofillmanor

*In response.*



Baron said:


> Suggest lightening up. Did you really mean to type "_for *fact's* sake_?"


 
Hey Baron,

You're absolutely right. I’m condescending to the likes of the unfavorable few, but for a good reason: more publicity, in attempt to keep tallying up the total number of views. But too much negativity is sickening, so I’ll quit it. Unfortunately a greater mass of posts that offer next to nothing, save for poking fun and criticizing my greater goals, have only escalated my hatred for them.

In answer to your question, I was purposely misspelling “fact’s” so it would sound much like “f**k’s” sake, an obscenity slightly altered in the neighboring region of your UK, in where folks tend to curl it into fheck’. By spelling “fact’s”, I was trying to joint “for the record” and “fheck” with, of course, “fact”. It’s been rather confusing in trying to explain myself so I’ll quit drilling warrant before I strike withdrawal. 

But regarding you’re experience, Baron, how fascinating, as working in London most certainly must be. I’m glad to hear of such colorful success in Fine Arts. I’ll hope you’ll accept my justification for such a ruthless defensive campaign as your credibility and advice are certainly appreciated and I’ll hope to PM sometime for finer details of your journalistic career.


----------



## Linton Robinson

Kid's already got some potential for journalism.   He's repeatedly mis-spelled a three letter name.

He knows he's right, even if he's not sure what the question is.

His opinion far exceeds his ability to write coherently.
And he believes he's accurate.



> leftover excrement


   Is that possible?


----------



## yardofillmanor

*Message for Li.*



lin said:


> Kid's already got some potential for journalism. He's repeatedly mis-spelled a three letter name.
> 
> He knows he's right, even if he's not sure what the question is.
> 
> His opinion far exceeds his ability to write coherently.
> And he believes he's accurate.
> 
> Is that possible?


 
Hope you can understand, Li, that there's bound to be leftover excrement after so many spades and so much slinging. Also, not sure what grand question you speak of, or which three letter word you're referring to, nonetheless, I’ll take your prognosis seriously. I've been told by another fruitful user to never defy the likes of Li, so I'm going to back down, “While I still have the chance,” and go take a meaningful protein shit with the essential toiletry works of Dan Brown. Thanks for informing me of the ill manor contained in my writing, I've never heard that one before... yours truly, yard of ill manor...

P.S. From my side of the dueling, I swear that you may have just written a poem about yourself, and, “I believe I’m accurate,” to be, “Repeatedly misspelling a three letter name,” to that effect of Li. Damn, I've gone incoherent again. Who would have thought the letter N could make all the difference. Is this the reason for your going sour? 

Don’t know about you but it’s been a morning delight gnawing on your last post, sucking it dry of all its marrow.


----------



## Linton Robinson

> Damn, I've gone incoherent again.



I'm glad you realize that.   It's a start.  On a long journey.


----------



## Baron

lin said:


> I'm glad you realize that. It's a start. On a long journey.


 
I have a distinct image in my mind of the cat playing with the mouse.


----------



## yardofillmanor

*Cat & Mouse.*



Baron said:


> I have a distinct image in my mind of the cat playing with the mouse.


 
Ah yes, Baron, a distinct image, indeed. But can you distinguish who is who?


----------



## Baron

yardofillmanor said:


> Ah yes, Baron, a distinct image, indeed. But can you distinguish who is who?


Quite easily


----------



## yardofillmanor

*Scenario: Exhibit A.*



Baron said:


> Quite easily


 
The role playing tends to shift, but it's certainly the mouse who provokes the cat a good majority of the time, luring him into an agile chase with hopes to infuriate him further. However, judging by the size of his elaborate tirades, it must be the feline of who writes more prolifically, as he contains a much larger brain mass. The mouse leaves small offerings, in the form of innutritious shit pellets, and reappears days at a time. Either way, I consider them both squalid rodents


----------



## Baron

yardofillmanor said:


> The role playing shifts, but it's certainly the mouse who provokes the cat a good majority of the time, luring him into an agile chase with hopes to infuriate him further. However, judging by the size of his elaborate tirades, it must be the feline of who writes more prolifically, as he conatins a much larger brain mass. The mouse leaves small offerings, in the form of innutritious shit pellets, and reappears days at a time. Either way, I consider them both squalid rodents


 
The mouse does all the running around and the cat just pats it back into the corner with its paw from time to time.  

Why don't you chill out a little and devote some of this time into getting more actively involved in the boards on the forum where you may pick up some ideas that will help your chosen path?


----------



## Linton Robinson

Your entry into journalism is interesting, Baron.   It's a funny field where people dying to get in it if they have to work for free never make it, but people from other walks get sort of drafted.

I dragged myself into through bizarre route, as well.  I got out of the army and settled down to become a novelist.  (hah! you may well say, and hee, hee)   When, through my other avocation of the time--dealing drugs--I ran into a guy with a couple of years on a college paper who was starting an underground newspaper.  

Electified at being able to write wild doper rocknroller craziness and see it in print, I jumped in with both feet and ended up taking over the paper when he went back to college (he's a respected journalist in that town now)  and ended up owning three papers before I sold the whole works to return to school myself.  (GI Bill looking more inviting at the time than the looming possibility of getting busted in a state that carried a thirty year sentence)   So I owned papers before applying to write for papers.  (I now believe this to be a very bad thing on a resume)

The whole layout/pasteup  (antedilluvial concepts, no?) thing, with designing pages and creating artwork on the fly had grabbed me.  As had hanging out with musicians and such.   I still have a major predicition for mixing graphics and writing.  (Alas I can't draw worth a damn, so I couldn't do comic books)  

I did a few pieces for the college paper, but couldn't merge with the younger J-school types who thought they were Woodward and Bernstein while I thought they were pampered posers who didn't have to sell any copies or pay the rent.

My bent for pix with lit led me to get into magazines, primarily.  I started taking pictures and worked as a photographer for awhile.  Also got into mail order catalogs...high visual boutique catalogs...probably the most successful thing I ever did.

Meanwhile I started writing for the semi-unders and emerging "free hip urban weeklies" during the seventies.  Reviews, yuppie noir,  exposes of that best unexposed.  Which led, ironically, to being the movie and film reviewer for an urban daily for 8 years.  My "day job".

It seemed like some of the high points of my "career"  (or careen) in periodicals were accidental.   My interest in photography came at a time when several local shooters hit it big in the media...and I ended up becoming a regional desk for "American Photographer".    I got into writing about sports to help a buddy start a magazine... and ended up as a contributing editor to "Young Athlete".   All fairly willy-nilly.  

Then websites came along:   Hoo hah!   God, why didn't they have those when I was a kid??????

I am mostly working on fiction and scripts now,  but still boil the pot with a few magazine and website gigs.  One of the latest bizarities I fell into was an arts/cultural review in Mexico, where I mostly write about US culture for young hipsters.

Meanwhile, I didn't come out of journalism with a dime, but had a fun run of free movies and concerts (ten buck concerts...I should be doing it know when they charge three hundred bucks a seat),  and all the little snapshots: having drinks with BB King, selling hash to Cheech and Chong, taking nude shots of Marilyn Chambers, having dinner with Robert Wise and George Takai, lunch with Brooke Shields,  blimp rides, interview with Mayor Tijuana about prostitution for Hustler,   Sinaloa narco/cops trying to shoot me for bits on my website... long, strange trip.

And I don't think school would have helped me a bit.   

So, was I as brash and full of shit as yardfullomanure?     Ooooooh, yes.  Definitely.   Am I still?   Mixed reviews.


----------



## Baron

Lin, I share your taste for mixing words and images. I can draw but tend to prefer digital imaging these days because it's so versatile.

I particularly enjoyed the period during the 70s and early 80s when people from all areas of the arts were working together. It's great when you get musicians, artists and writers all pooling their resouces. Warhol knew what he was doing with the factory. I still try to get involved in this type of scene wherever possible but it isn't such a common happening these days, sadly.

We all start out with great ideals but the University of Life has always produced the best writers. No amount of learning can compensate for experience, the very nature of the profession requires actual input and it looks like you've been getting your share.

I subscribed to IT when it didn't mean information technology and also had a few dips in the world of Oz. In many ways a great period even if it was a little naive.

If someone were to say to me, " want to be a writer, what's the best job to get?" I'd probably tell them to get a job in a bar. It's worked for me a few times.

Still, behind everything else, I think we both wish this kid well, he just doesn't understand the language yet. Just thinking how patronising that must sound but I've been on the receiving end of that a few times as well.


----------



## yardofillmanor

*In Response to Lin's latest post.*

Lin, if your latest post was a fish it would have to be an ancient deep-water Marlin named Husky. Now, I have never seen such a brutish fish before, but I've overhead stories, primarily one's about a notorious dock-dwelling monster that swallowed a young infant whole during the summer of ‘85, and once, after a few bottles of his catalogued cellar wine, my father told me a legendary tale about such a fish whose name so happened to be, "Husky." 

Decades ago he and his brother were idling their four man craft through a narrow freshwater channel that was the color of cola grenadine, when they encountered something large and bloated floating in the middle of the channel. At getting closer, a dried belly of scales lay roasting under the sun; a characteristic associated with moribund sea life.

Deep blue filaments lapped lazily against the boat’s hull, and a creamy white caudal fin was exactly that in a freshwater lake. The belly was wider than a grown man’s torso and it manifest a thick looking rind of shimmering and seemingly intricate scaling. In quiet haste, the two men turned off the engine, assembled a far-reaching prod and gently began jabbing the aquatic cadaver, waiting to stir about some movement. 

It soon gave way to a series of short spasms in where it flailed very mildly beneath the glistening mercurial surface, and then activity resided for a good while more. After they had presumed the large creature dead, suddenly, the fish thrust itself forward with perhaps its final exertion of strength, slowly rotating its body to execute a 180 degree turnover. Both men stood back in awe for what was a prehistoric fish before them, somehow displaced in time and habitat and very much in the throes of terminal illness. It had a long black snout that extended for a half meters length and looked able to puncture military rubber. And a sharp and spiny looking dorsal fin rose up from the back of the marine-beast to form an acute draconian curvature that had the rest of the cola-toned lake water looking very ominous. A set of stubby side fins resembled those of a seawater swordfish, but the needle nosed snout was a larger than necessary attribute needed for identification. Anyway, to be frank, they continued on up the one entrance channel, leaving the dormant beast in final death spasms, and when they returned from their afternoon carousel, the fish had mysteriously disappeared. 

To this day, Husky supposedly still roams the chilled depths of Georgian Bay and apparently enjoys lounging in placid populated inlets and sheltered boat marina’s where flocks of children can be found at dock’s edge with their toes immersed in the cool refreshing lake water, and before you can hear the splash, they’re consumed whole.

Without a camera handy, my father was unable to document such a rare and colorful encounter, so I’ll never know if the legend of Husky is a complete fallacy or not. 

Li, I felt obliged to reply to your latest and most lengthy post that distinctly reminds me of such questionable tales. 

Oh, by the way, just adore the way you so shrewdly mimicked my user name, how undermining of you!


----------



## Baron

yardofillmanor said:


> Li, if your latest post was supposed to be a fish it would have to be an ancient deep-water Marlin named Husky. Now, I have never seen such a brutish fish before, but I've overhead fish stories, primarily one's about the notorious dock-dwelling monster that swallowed a young infant whole in the summer of ‘98, and once, after a few bottles of his catalogued cellar wine, my father told me a legendary tale about such a fish, and his name was, "Husky."
> 
> Decades ago he and his brother were idling through a narrow freshwater channel—which so happened to be the color of cola grenadine—in their four man craft when they encountered something large and bloated floating in the middle of the channel. At getting closer, a dried belly of scales lay roasting under the sun; about as moribund a characteristic associated with any beached creature from any nautical depth.
> 
> Its deep blue filaments lapped lazily against the hull of the boat, and a creamy white caudal fin was just that, in a freshwater lake. The belly was wider than a grown man’s torso and it manifest a thick looking rind of shimmering and seemingly intricately jeweled scaling. In quiet haste, the two of them turned off the engine and assembled a far reaching prod and gently began jabbing at the aquatic cadaver, waiting to stir about some movement.
> 
> It soon gave way to a series of short spasms which had it flailing very mildly beneath the glistening mercurial surface, and then activity resided for a good while. Suddenly, the fish thrust itself forward with perhaps its final exertion of strength, slowly rotating its body to execute a 180 degree turnover. Both men stood back in awe for it was a fish of the prehistoric age, somehow displaced in time and habitat, very much in the throes of terminal illness. It had a long black snout that extended for a half meters length and looked able to puncture military rubber. And a sharp and spiny looking dorsal fin rose up from the back of the marine-beast to form an acute draconian curvature that had the rest of the cola-toned lake water looking fairly ominous. Stubby side fins also resembled those of a sword fish, but the needle nosed snout was a larger than necessary anatomical attribute required in order for accurate classification. Anyway, to be frank, they continued on up the one entrance channel, and when they returned from their afternoon carousel, the sword fish had mysteriously disappeared.
> 
> To this day, Husky supposedly still roams the chilled depths of Georgian Bay, and he apparently enjoys placid populated inlets and sheltered boat marina’s where flocks of children can be found at dock’s edge with their toes immersed in the cool refreshing lake water, and before you can hear the splash, they’re consumed whole.
> 
> Without a camera they were unable to document such a rare and colorful encounter, and I’ll never know if the legend of Husky is a complete fallacy or not.
> 
> Li, I felt obliged to reply to your latest and most lengthy post which distinctly reminds me of such eloquent fallacies.
> 
> Oh, by the way, just adore the way you so shrewdly mimicked my user name, how undermining of you!


 
*I suggest that you read back through this and deal with the mistakes.  I'd offer you a proper critique but this area is actually meant to be the welcoming board of the forum.*

*You are doing yourself no favours.  I refer to my previous post, chill out and get involved in the forums where you may learn something.  If you post something that actually receives a review or critique from Lin then you'll find that he can be very useful.  In this thread you seem to just want to draw attention to yourself and, although I really do wish you well, I personally don't want to play any more, it's become tiresome.*


----------



## yardofillmanor

You're right. Things are crazy and out of control. Have you been banned?


----------



## yardofillmanor

Baron, how in this land of blogging did you get banned?


----------



## Jay Kay

this should now be called  ..." i'm a about to enter the toilet and barf."  44 friggen posts in a thread where you're supposed to introduce yourself ... surely its time for one of the mods to put an end to this crap?


----------



## yardofillmanor

*Jay Kay Rowling.*

Jay Kay,

Although it's been a negative thread throughout the 44 posts, you should be proud. To put it concisely, you combusted everything, with a single smart ass remark. And then you just abandoned the scene. Now you return to the thread, to offer more negativity.


----------



## Jay Kay

*i'm about to enter*

for which i apologised in an unanswered pm to you and and in the open on another thread elsewhere ... incidentally my initials are j k ... hence jay kay so you won't get me going again with the jk rowling bit ... i repeat ... the mods need to say enough is enough ... or as my old grandaddy used to say "a joke is a joke but sticking a crooked stick up a straight mans ass isn't funny."


----------



## Linton Robinson

I get so sick of people crying to mods.

You've posted twice to say it should closed to posting?????  What does that tell you. Simple solution, instead of praying for power plays and compulsion and action by others not yourself:   stop reading the thread.  Ta daaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## yardofillmanor

*Message to Lin.*



lin said:


> I get so sick of people crying to mods.
> 
> You've posted twice to say it should closed to posting????? What does that tell you. Simple solution, instead of praying for power plays and compulsion and action by others not yourself: stop reading the thread. Ta daaaaaaaaaa!


 
Finally the two of us agree on something.


----------



## yardofillmanor

Have you seen the movie Zeitgeist? Do you consider it factually misleading? I watched it for the first time only several days ago and I'm not sure what to believe anymore. 

Narrated is a brief enlightenment of the NAU Agreement, which is very real, and after investigating the matter myself, I found that President Bush, President Calderon, and Prime Minister Harper, and their entourages from The US, Mexico and Canada, respectively, will be having a Summit in Montreal at Month's end (August), and nobody I’ve informed has any idea or has even heard of the NAU. Scary stuff. Supposedly, there’s going to be a thick cordon of US troops and RCMP securing a 1 km diameter around the concourse. Nobody, including the expected 10,000 protestors are allowed anywhere near the central hub. So much for partial freedoms.


----------



## Baron

yardofillmanor said:


> Have you seen the movie Zeitgeist? Do you consider it factually misleading? I watched it for the first time only several days ago and I'm not sure what to believe anymore.
> 
> Narrated is a brief enlightenment of the NAU Agreement, which is very real, and after investigating the matter myself, I found that President Bush, President Calderon, and Prime Minister Harper, and their entourages from The US, Mexico and Canada, respectively, will be having a Summit in Montreal at Month's end (August), and nobody I’ve informed has any idea or has even heard of the NAU. Scary stuff. Supposedly, there’s going to be a thick cordon of US troops and RCMP securing a 1 km diameter around the concourse. Nobody, including the expected 10,000 protestors are allowed anywhere near the central hub. So much for partial freedoms.


 
There is a forum for debates on the board.  Might be a good idea to put your last post there as this is a welcome thread.


----------



## Triquediqual

Welcome to the forums Baron -----> Long time no see.

Triq


----------



## Baron

Thanks Triq. Been researching life after death and found a great afterlife. Sure I've seen you there a few times.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Triquediqual said:


> I refuse to take part in this thread and will leave it now.



Given that 140 of your 624 posts are in the Introduce Yourself subforum, which is 22.4% of your overall posts (an obscene percentage), I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Baron

Zeitgeist said:


> Given that 140 of your 624 posts are in the Introduce Yourself subforum, which is 22.4% of your overall posts (an obscene percentage), I find that hard to believe.


 
Triq's very hospitable, likes to make people feel welcome


----------



## Zeitgeist

Baron said:


> Triq's very hospitable, likes to make people feel welcome



Humm.



Triquediqual said:


> Yaaaawwwn.
> 
> Triq



Given that and this thread, which about sums up my exposure to him, I'm going to submit that he's not very good at it.


----------



## yardofillmanor

I've been driving for the past twenty four hours. Good to be back.


----------



## The Backward OX

Triquediqual said:


> I could of done Journalism honours degree if I WANTED TO,


 
Excuse me while I RAOTFLMAO!!

"Could of?" Journalism Honours?


----------



## The Backward OX

Baron said:


> Don't knock the crusaders; where would we be if there were no decent satirists about?


 
Haven't I heard this before somewhere, hmm?


----------

